# A different type of Plant ID



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

Hello all,

I have a plant for you to ID but this is a bit different. The plant is currently growing emersed.

Now the plant may not even be aquatic. Most of the plants that I have in my tanks are plants that can be grown both in and above water. Late last year, I had done some maintenance in my tanks and instead of putting the few little cuttings in the garbage, I got rid of them in the yard along with the old tank water. Well, now I have a plant growing where it does not get any direct sunlight and the look and feel of the stems and leaves is very much like an aquatic plant when it's not in water. I just don't know if it is actually an aquatic though.

What do you all think?


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Sorry to disappoint, but looks like a terrestrial plant to me. Almost certainly something from the family Apiaceae, which includes popular herbs like dill, fennel, parsley, carrots, and celery, but very few aquatics (Hydrocotyle used to be considered part of the family, but it got bumped over to Araliaceae, Lilaeopsis is still in Apiaceae but that's clearly not even close to your photo). It may or may not be poisonous (plenty of Apiaceae are), so don't try tasting it to find out if it's an herb or not!


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Maybe also some mayweed- or chamomile-like weedy stuff of the family Asteraceae, e.g. Tripleurospermum inodorum: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tripleurospermum_inodorum But I agree, not aquatic.


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

I forgot I started this thread! LOL

I'm not disappointed that it's not an aquatic. I just wanted to find out what type of plant it was and because I had disposed of some clippings in that area, I thought it might possibly be aquatic.

From the photos I've seen of the Apiaceae family, it does look quite a bit like that.

Thank you, everyone.


----------

